# CPVC is Tough!



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Went to a customers house for some unrelated repairs and saw this! Expansion tank was water logged and pulling pipe over. I do not know how it hadn't popped? This house was vacant as he is trying to rent it out, I told him how lucky he was that I spotted it. I repiped it with copper back to the wall.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Don't sneeze!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That could have been bad. Was the expansion tank resting on the wall or hanging in free space?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

It was dangling in the wind.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Hack


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

We are eat up with Hacks around here! 
This Town's homes has been a patchwork of hacks/handyman for over a century.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> Went to a customers house for some unrelated repairs and saw this! Expansion tank was water logged and pulling pipe over. I do not know how it hadn't popped? This house was vacant as he is trying to rent it out, I told him how lucky he was I saw it. I repiped it wish copper back to the wall.


Wtf is that crap:blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That is some text book hackery their. 
I see that same shiot all the time here. Done by licensed plumbers too.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

note the color of the hot pipe vs cold pipe


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

You can put that **** right on the hot water tank too? cool.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how long was it like that for?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> how long was it like that for?


He said the house has been vacant for 6 month's, I told him he was a very lucky guy!:thumbup:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats one hacktastic install there. Glad to hear you did it the right way.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> note the color of the hot pipe vs cold pipe


Scary, isn't it?

My preferred way to do an expansion tank is with a threaded brass 90, tee, and a couple nipples


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> note the color of the hot pipe vs cold pipe


This is what happens when the T-stat fails. T&P rated at 210 CPVC rated at 180. Here's your sign!:blink:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

TPWinc said:


> This is what happens when the T-stat fails. T&P rated at 210 CPVC rated at 180. Here's your sign!:blink:


It's legal to run T&P here using CPVC...........


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Funny, for some people that crap bends, for others it cracks and blows apart. All in the customers destiny.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, some people have all the luck. If it was my house it would have shattered and flooded my house while we were on vacation.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> It's legal to run T&P here using CPVC...........


This came off a legal install here and that wasn't the releif line. It was a copper stub out on the hot side!


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

post your re pipe


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

switch045 said:


> post your re pipe


 
post up some pic of your work.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

switch045 said:


> post your re pipe


Post an introduction.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> post up some pic of your work.


 :thumbsup:


----------

